# Fiberglass arrows



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone know if fiberglass shafts are still being made for archery? I remember them as being popular when I first started shooting in the late 60s.

Carbon dominates today but most trad shooters end up adding weight to get to where they want to be weight wise. Fiberglass would seem to solve this problem because it's a fairly heavy material to start with. A plain glass shaft of 28 inches could easily be made to weigh 380 grains (or so) and still retain a nice soft spine usable in normal weight bows.

Heavy carbons are expensive, too light, and too stiff for my liking.

Even a blend or glass and carbon fiber might be interesting. Good stiffness with good weight. If such shafts already exist I'm not aware of them.


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

I can't think of any manufacturer making fiberglass shafts anymore. But you can still find them on some sites for sale. I still have a few dozen of the old Gordon Graphlex shafts that I shoot now and then


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

I think I could put my hands on about a dozen microflight 8's.


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

Gordon Graphlex - Now that does sound like a carbon/glass combo. I just wonder why they are not made anymore. 

Must be there is no market for them? That would makes sense except for the fact most trad guys want heavier shafts that are not too stiff. I have to think fiberglass would be perfect.

The only reason I can think of going against glass might be the public's feeling that carbon fiber is currently "in" and fiberglass is yesterday's old technology.

Kinda funny thinking coming from "traditional" shooters, but this is all I can figure.


----------



## Lurken (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm pretty sure bow fishing arrows are fiberglass, any way you could modify one of those to work?


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

Lurken said:


> I'm pretty sure bow fishing arrows are fiberglass, any way you could modify one of those to work?


All the ones I've seen were solid glass and well over 1000 grains. Good for elephants, maybe.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Fiberglass arrows are still made but when I have come across ads it appears that they are meant for very light draw-weight bows, usually in the youth category.


----------



## shoothathang (Sep 21, 2010)

Check the classifieds.Someone just put some up for sale


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Ft. Jefferson said:


> Gordon Graphlex - Now that does sound like a carbon/glass combo. I just wonder why they are not made anymore.
> 
> Must be there is no market for them? That would makes sense except for the fact most trad guys want heavier shafts that are not too stiff. I have to think fiberglass would be perfect.
> 
> ...


The Graphlex shafts definitely have some weight behind them. The 17-6's that I have weigh in at 526gr. That's a 28.25" arrow w/3x4" fletchings,a 7" wrap and a 125gr point. The 17-6's are comparable to a 2016 in spine


----------



## Ft. Jefferson (Apr 11, 2011)

JimPic said:


> The Graphlex shafts definitely have some weight behind them. The 17-6's that I have weigh in at 526gr. That's a 28.25" arrow w/3x4" fletchings,a 7" wrap and a 125gr point. The 17-6's are comparable to a 2016 in spine


Now this sounds perfect to me if you want a fairly heavy arrow to hunt with without piling too much weight on the point like we end up doing with carbon.

I'm not an extreme FOC guy. What worked best for Fred Bear and Ben Pearson seems to work best for me too. About 10% FOC.


----------



## BionixMan (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi all,
I have 18 Graphlex arrows which I would like to sell. They are 17-8 spine, 28" draw length. Originally they were 30", but had them cut to 28" to fit the overdraw. I NEVER used them for hunting, not even putting broadheads. I am a strictly target shooter. Shafts are mostly in good condition, with 5" fletching (red and 2 yellow). I also have several 18-8 as well as several 17-6. If interested, asking $75 for all my Graphlex collection plus shipping.
Contact me at [email protected].


----------



## EthanJM (Jun 11, 2012)

Only ones I know of are youth arrows, I have a couple for my nieces and nephew to shoot, they are Thunder Express. Strangely, they are full length arrows, I am just not sure if their spine is stiff enough for an adult bow. I just weighed one on my scale for this post, it was 435 grains. Assuming their spines are stiff enough, I don't see why you couldn't remove their plastic fletchings and add your own, and if you wanted to put a broadhead on, use the glue on type for wooden shafts.
I have another idea, I thought of it before. You know those long orange stakes you can buy at Home Depot or Lowes? They are fiberglass, and have the right diameter for an arrow. They are like five bucks, and one could be cut for two arrows I think. Again, I am not sure if they are stiff enough, or have the correct weight for that matter. They feel like solid fiberglass instead of the hollow Thunder Express youth arrows, so they may be heavy.


----------



## Mark Land (Dec 4, 2003)

Yep loved those Graphlex shafts back when I started bowhunting and they were very tough and heavy as well. Most heavy shaft weighted carbon arrows available now have alot of figerglass in them so they are "still" kinda making them but just a little stiffer, but then you can add more tip weight and get a heavier shaft that penetrates better.
I imagine if they came back out with teh Graphlex shafts there could be a good market for them especially with the traditional guys and if they could keep the cost down, but don't be looking for that to happen.


----------

